# Ameerega - bassleri, pepperi, trivittata



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Ameerega pepperi, trivittata, bassleri:*
​_Ameerega bassleri_: adults range in Snout-vent length from 35-45mm. Females are larger than males. This species has granulated dorsal skin. _Ameerega bassleri_ (hereafter referred to as "bassleri") are diurnal, terrestrial frogs, endemic to Peru.​​_Ameerega pepperi_: adults range in Snout-vent length from 28-34mm. Females are larger than males. This species has granulated dorsal skin. _Ameerega pepperi_ (hereafter referred to as "pepperi") are diurnal, terrestrial frogs, endemic to Peru.​​_Ameerega trivittata_: these are one of the largest species of dart frogs. Adults range in Snout-vent length from 37-55mm. Females are larger than males. This species has finely granulated dorsal skin. _Ameerega trivittata_ (hereafter referred to as "trivittata") are diurnal, terrestrial frogs, endemic to most regions in South America including Venezuela, Guyana, Suriname, Columbia, Peru and Bolivia.​​In nature _Ameerega trivittata _are most frequently found amongst the leaf litter; males use perches above ground level for calling to attract females (Acioli & Neckel-Oliveira, 2014).​

*Captive care*:
​These frogs are powerful jumpers, able to jump 12-15" in a single jump. As such, designing a terrarium that allows space for movement is extremely important. Wide open, easily traversed landscaping will allow Ameerega opportunities for movement. Ledges / ramps can be used to provide perches for the males to use and call from.​​While primarily terrestrial, in captivity Ameerega will commonly roost in plants at nighttime. Sturdy leafed plants should be included in terrariums to provide this opportunity.​
Ameerega should be housed in a terrarium with a floorspace of at least 36x18". Utilizing a 36x18x24" or 36x18x36" terrarium will provide additional opportunities for hardscaping to increase the usable area in the terrarium.​
*Temperature and Humidity Requirements*:

Temperature ranges from 21 to 26 C (70 - 79 F) are acceptable. A temporary drop at night or for short periods of time is tolerable (16 C, or 60 F), but temperatures elevated above 28 C (80 F) for even short periods of time can be deadly.​
Humidity requirements are not very specific, but should be maintained consistently somewhere in the gradient of 60-80 RH%. Low humidity can kill extremely quickly and maintaining high humidity levels (90-100%) is not advised. A mostly sealed vivarium is necessary to maintain this, but just as importantly there must be proper air flow and ventilation for proper evaporative cooling and to avoid respiratory issues.​
*Food and Feeding*:

Primary diet should consist of dusted fruit flies. Adults will eat D. hydei, but will also eat D. melanogaster. Springtails can often help as a supplemental food source and are useful for raising froglets.​
All food sources should be dusted with a good all in one supplement every feeding. These should include Calcium (with D3), with added vitamins (Vitamin A, D3, E, etc.) and trace minerals (NA, MG, etc.). Popular brands on the market are Repashy Calcium Plus and Dendrocare, both of which are all in one supplements. Vitamin A can be supplemented monthly for frogs that are heavily breeding, but is otherwise not needed when using a high quality all in one supplement.​
Frogs can be fed 2-3 days a week or more depending on the amount being fed.​
*Reproduction*:

Ameerega will deposit eggs onto sturdy leafed plants and into leaf litter.​​Males will guard the eggs and, after the eggs morph into tadpoles, the adult male will transport the tadpoles into a water source such as a water dish. Running water and ponds are not required for successful breeding of bassleri, pepperi, or trivittata; the males will deposit the tadpoles into a water-filled petri dish or other shallow dish.​​Tadpoles can be kept communally in a 6L or larger container and will feed on fish food and algae wafers. Care must be taken to monitor the development of the tadpoles.​​Note: Ameerega are prone to drowning if they are not removed from the water soon after their front legs develop.​​Once on land the newly morphed froglets will feed on springtails and fruit flies. Newly morphed froglets are often quite small relative to the size of the adult frogs and are of a comparable size to Ranitomeya froglets when they first emerge.​
*Terrarium examples*:

36x18x18" Ameerega pepperi. Design notes: open space, ramp and ledge to create extra space for frogs to use, sturdy plants for the frogs to roost in:​​
View attachment 310747


36x18x18" Ameerega trivittata. Design notes: open space, ramp and ledge to create extra space for frogs to use, sturdy plants for the frogs to roost in​​
View attachment 310758




_Ameerega pepperi_ "yellow/gold ":​
View attachment 310746


View attachment 310754


Male on the left, female on the right.​
View attachment 310748

​Calling male​
View attachment 310749


Male carrying tadpoles​​_Ameerega bassleri_ "Chrome":​​
View attachment 310755


_Ameerega trivittata_ "Huallego Canyon"​
View attachment 310756


View attachment 310757


*Reference:*
​Reproductive biology of Ameerega trivittata (Anura: Dendrobatidae) in an area of terra firme forest in eastern Amazonia​Ellen Cristina Serrão ACIOLI , Selvino NECKEL-OLIVEIRA, ACTA AMAZONICA, VOL. 44(4) 2014: 473 - 480. Link at ResearchGate.​​


----------

